# Carpet boarding setup



## Guest

Hey, Here in ny the snow is starting to melt. ive been thinking about carpet boarding. But im not sure what type of carpet to use, can anyone give me any suggestions? I know it should be outdoor carpet but ive seen some capeting used the doesnt really look like capet. Like in this video. But they have a real slope, i just have a starting ramp i made of wood so im not sure if this type of carpet would work. Also i found this stuff called snowgel. The same company also sells a kit with a carpet and tarp but i figure i can buy the stuff myself cheaper. But im still not sure what carpet to use.


----------



## Mr. Right

Sweet I'm building one this summer. You know what would probably work great would be that green shit they use for putt putt golf courses. Another good thing to check into would be that thin commercial carpet they use in schools etc. that is designed for high traffic and will be durable and not too long like shag carpet.


----------



## Guest

they sell outdoor carpet at homedepot and thats where i plan on getting it i think. just not sure if any of the 10 types of carpet would work better than any of the others.


----------



## Mr. Right

hmm, I would think the lowest profile (shortest) carpet would be your best bet for less resistance/friction. I'm stoked because I could weld up any handrail needed for the project. I already planned on making a small rail for St. Mary's glacier this summer.


----------



## Guest

let us know what carpet you get and the cost, i'm thinking about doing this. do you have to use snogel or can you just wet the carpet?


----------



## Guest

sure ill post all the info when i do it. Ive read in places that you dont really need the snowgel you can use water and detergent or other soap.


----------



## Guest

Any thoughts/ideas on how carpet/grass/tarp/etc. would affect the board, since its not a bed of nails, and it is pretty soft, im assuming it would be pretty forgiving.


----------



## Guest

I'm very interested in this and despite some minor research I am still confused. You put down carpet and then wet it/soap it up? or do you just leave it dry and use a very low profile carpet? How does wax factor into the equation?
The only setups I've seen are tarps with water/detergent combination.


----------



## Guest

Hi,
Ill try to make this as clear as i can becuase im not to sure my self. But what i think happens is you first put a tarp on the ground so if you get off the carpet you wont wreck the board. Then you put outdoor carpeting on the ground starting on a starting ramp and run it all the way down to the box or rail. Then you either put snowgel or just wet the carpet with detergent and water. Once its wet and slippery you start riding down it.


----------



## Mr. Right

Petersnoboard93 said:


> Hi,
> Ill try to make this as clear as i can becuase im not to sure my self. But what i think happens is you first put a tarp on the ground so if you get off the carpet you wont wreck the board. Then you put outdoor carpeting on the ground starting on a starting ramp and run it all the way down to the box or rail. Then you either put snowgel or just wet the carpet with detergent and water. Once its wet and slippery you start riding down it.


Yeah I think that is exactly how they do it. I don't think water alone would work but I bet some good dish soap or even laundry detergent would work well.


----------



## Guest

Mr. Right said:


> Yeah I think that is exactly how they do it. I don't think water alone would work but I bet some good dish soap or even laundry detergent would work well.


man, when im not on campus, i live at home, and we have 52 acerss of good little hills that i could set this up on. I am so tempted to do it while at home this summer, but thinking about getting dish soap or laundry detergent all over my board, bindings, and boots, ehh, im a little skeptical, esepcially since I don't have multiple boards or anything.


----------



## Mr. Right

FrankDaTank089 said:


> man, when im not on campus, i live at home, and we have 52 acerss of good little hills that i could set this up on. I am so tempted to do it while at home this summer, but thinking about getting dish soap or laundry detergent all over my board, bindings, and boots, ehh, im a little skeptical, esepcially since I don't have multiple boards or anything.


Good point I can't imagine it would really damage anything as all the gear is made to be in snow. On the other hand there may be some type of chemical etc. in detergent that could possibly break down the boots stiffness etc. I really don't know though. One thing is for sure it could be a little messy.... Maybe just get some girls in bikinis and a barrel of baby oil and kill two birds with one stone!


----------



## alaric

Yo guys I've done this. You've got the idea. Set down a tarp, then throw some carpet down. LEMON DETERGENT. Nothing else. lemon wont hurt it, but other stuff will.


----------



## Guest

im not sure about the detergent and soap messing with your board but i have to believe the snowgel wont mess it up since is meant to be used on snowboards. You can probably just hose down your board afterwards and it will be clean.


----------



## Mr. Right

alaric said:


> Yo guys I've done this. You've got the idea. Set down a tarp, then throw some carpet down. LEMON DETERGENT. Nothing else. lemon wont hurt it, but other stuff will.



The jibber speaks :laugh: I still like the bikini chick and baby oil idea better  You could have a little kid pool with a few girls wrestling in it while you were tearing off backside boardslides in a pair of shorts


----------



## Guest

well since im going to probably do this im going to need to build a box. Anyone know of any plans for a simple one? I figure i will make it like 10-12 ft long.... Then again i dont want to overdo it.


----------



## Mr. Right

I would say atleast ten feet long, the small box I'm building is roughly going to be about 14 feet long that I can break into two sections that bolt together for transportation to the closest snow. Any shorter than ten feet and I think it would be a little hectic because by the time you get situated on the rail it's time to get back on the snow. As far as plans....it depends on what you build it out of. I am a beginner when it comes to rails and after all is said and done mine is going to be about 2 feet tall.


----------



## Guest

what are you making yours out of?


----------



## alaric

Mr. Right said:


> The jibber speaks :laugh: I still like the bikini chick and baby oil idea better  You could have a little kid pool with a few girls wrestling in it while you were tearing off backside boardslides in a pair of shorts


The jibber, eh? lol. i like that idea too! I may have to do that this summer 



Petersnoboard93 said:


> well since im going to probably do this im going to need to build a box. Anyone know of any plans for a simple one? I figure i will make it like 10-12 ft long.... Then again i dont want to overdo it.


Tonight i'll make some plans and post em up here.



Mr. Right said:


> I would say atleast ten feet long, the small box I'm building is roughly going to be about 14 feet long that I can break into two sections that bolt together for transportation to the closest snow. Any shorter than ten feet and I think it would be a little hectic because by the time you get situated on the rail it's time to get back on the snow. As far as plans....it depends on what you build it out of. I am a beginner when it comes to rails and after all is said and done mine is going to be about 2 feet tall.



Good call. Having two sections really is the way to go. You can make all sorts of cool stuff that way + easier transport.


----------



## Guest

alaric said:


> Tonight i'll make some plans and post em up here.



Thanks


----------



## Guest

> Set down a tarp, then throw some carpet down. LEMON DETERGENT. Nothing else. lemon wont hurt it, but other stuff will.


is there a certain brand or any lemon ummm flavored or however u put it


----------



## Guest

Hey, I know this thred is kinda old but I was wondering if anyone ever found out what carpet is the best to use?
Thnx


----------



## nitroboarder22

i have heard nylon type carpet works pretty good and the shorter it is the better 

but a blue tarp works a lot better than carpet 
i have done both carpet and tarp and tarp is way better

just spread out a tarp and set a garden hose at the top so you can ride on the stream of water to the box or whatever your hitting 

check this out this is my video

summer snowboard 3 on Vimeo

(i guess the imbedding videos thing still isnt working)


----------



## VenomousSVT

TTT because summer is on the way


----------



## squishydonut

VenomousSVT said:


> TTT because summer is on the way


thanks for bumping this, i completely missed it previously.


----------



## Guest

What kinda top would you use for the box??


----------



## squishydonut

anyone else have/working on a setup for backyard boarding? what carpet?


----------



## justdust

Nice vid Nitro!:thumbsup:


----------



## squishydonut

would boarding on a tarp rip it to shreds? would you tape edges or just go out as is?


----------



## VenomousSVT

mcjsdaddy said:


> What kinda top would you use for the box??


lexan :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

hey, instead of using water and dish soap on top of the carpet, you could use this stuff called insta snow (sodium polycrylate), it feels like snow and stuff and doesnt melt, the water will eventually evaporate out of it and then you just add more water to it, i think its used in artificial resorts in japan or something.


----------



## nitroboarder22

if carpet boarding doesnt work out (it didnt for me)
you could try tarp boarding its a lot faster under the right conditions 

heres one of my videos 
YouTube - summer tarp sessions


----------



## VenomousSVT

nitroboarder22 said:


> if carpet boarding doesnt work out (it didnt for me)
> you could try tarp boarding its a lot faster under the right conditions
> 
> heres one of my videos
> YouTube - summer tarp sessions


dude i always going back and watching you guys' videos! are yall gonna make some more this summer?


----------



## nitroboarder22

VenomousSVT said:


> dude i always going back and watching you guys' videos! are yall gonna make some more this summer?


im not sure if we will be making anymore tarp session videos 
but we will be getting ice shaving from an ice rink because its a lot more like real snow 

also we are currently making a season video from the 08-09 season 
its called mind over matter and we should be done with it in a month or 2


----------



## Guest

*yeah*

Hey man, i made a backyard summer setup last year. I built a pretty big drop in off the back of my shed roof. I soaped it up with bubble soap, you can get a gallon for like a dollar at walmart. this helps keep it real cheap. For carpet i used a low shag, not as low as you see in schools, but somewhat short. It worked out okay, but the whole thing is pretty limiting. Even off my roof i needed to soap the shit out of it in order to reach my box. I havent used the snowgel, but its pretty damn expensive. Theres stuff called dendex, which they used to use for artificial ski resorts. Its like this honeycomb shaped plastic that lets you carve. They dont use it anymore, so maybe you could pick up some from a resort trying to get rid of it, if you look around. Its pretty hard to find though. Im gonna experiment a lot more this year on carpeting, but i would say your best bet is the turf they use at mini golf courses. The best option though, is if you have a local ice rink, take the snow that the zamboni scrapes off the ice. They let it all melt away, so usually dont care if you take it. Its perfect packing snow, and makes for an awsome summer rail jam. Let me know if you figure anything out or have any questions, good luck bro.


----------

